# Keeping 3 female leo geckos together?



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi, i was thinking of buying 3 leopard geckos and housing them together so i don't have to buy three vivariums? Would this be safe? I will keep some dividers just in case they start to fight, i'm nearly all the time because i work from home and my vivariums are right near my work area.

Also, how big a vivarium would you need? I know two adult leos need about 24x15x15, how large would 3 need, 3ft long? Can you answer in inches and not gallons :blush:

Thanks.


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Also has anyone had any experience with
Home
I will be buying the leos from surrey water gardens and pet center but they are an hour away and i don't want to make two trips down there, one to buy my vivarium and one to get the geckos, so i want to buy the Vivarium somewhere nearer. Anyone know a place near Putney (Wandsworth/Fulham)


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

Obviously each gecko is individual, but on the whole females can be kept together, it's keeping males together that starts problems..


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Or any experience with Reptile Food, livefoods, reptile supplies, online reptile shop, Exo Terra, Zoo Med, Pet Supplies, Hills, Royal Canin, James Wellbeloved,

They have a nice looking shop?


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

Personally you'd be better off purchasing 3 females that have been together awhile already, so basically purchase 3 leos that are already houses together.

This will work alot easier and better for you.

It is all good and nice to see a trio of leos living together happily, however just make sure you keep a check on their food intake, 2 may be eating well but one may only be getting scraps.

Thats just my opening though.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I would say a 4ft long viv would be good for 3 female leo's, but housing them together means you have to keep a good eye on them. I house 2 females together, (they lived together with previous owner) but i feed them each seperately in an RUB (really useful box) to make sure either isn't missing out.
Have you considered housing them in RUB's? Its alot cheaper, and easier to clean (and replace) than vivs  You get the obvious disadvantage that you can't view them from outside without opening the RUB, but i think they are brilliant!
Even if you do decide to keep them all in a vivarium together, i would invest in a spare RUB or 2 just incase there are any arguments between them lol


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah i will grab a few RUBs. Presumably though it would need some heating and stuff.

Yeah i'll be buying three that have lived together. 

So what dimensions would the best best?


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Any recommendation on the place to buy the viv, any specific make aswell? Don't really know which is the best!!!!


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

I have three females in a 4x2x2, but as far as I know they would be fine in 3x2x2, apx 1sq ft per gecko, I used to have 4 in my tank but seprated my male when he got poorly!

I didnt byt hem together either, I had 2 first that had been housed together, and apx 6 months later added in another female and luckily they've all be just fine, I made sure I gave the tank a good clean out and re-arranged everything before adding in the third.

I live down south though so not sure about where to buy, I bought 3 of mine from this site, jsut keep an eye out on teh classifieds, there are always leos on there!


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

Shwa said:


> Any recommendation on the place to buy the viv, any specific make aswell? Don't really know which is the best!!!!


Geckos are pretty versatile but the wooden vivs keep the heat well, and from what I have read as it has 3 solid sides it makes the lizards feel a little moe secure as opposed to glass tank!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Mate,
3 leos can go in a 3foot viv, no problem. I suggest VX vivexotic range, they are good. (VX36). Try valuevivariums.com (google it). They are cheapest around and has delivery. 4ft is also good.

Add some stuff they can be on and under, like buying a slate and placing legs on it. That they u effectively double ur floor space. 

Surrey pets is good.


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks Manoona, very helpful :2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The first thing I will say is that it MAY be possible to house three females together. But it may not. The more space you have for them to get away from each other if they want to the better so I would say a 4ft viv. However if you are new to keeping Leos my recommendation would be to keep them separate as you will not necessarily notice any signs of early aggression or dominance. Leos are naturally solitary animals, and although WE may like to see them together in a viv, they don't actually "enjoy" each others company. If you do decide to co-house them make sure they are all from the same supplier (to save quarantine), that they are all the same size, that they all actually are female (shops can get it wrong - especially with babies). Make sure there are enough warm and cool hides in the viv that they don't need to share. Make sure you have some spare emergency set-up. A RUB, heatmat and thermostat should suffice. This is in case of any illness, injury or fighting - all of which, sods law, would probably happen when rep shops are closed. Make sure you weigh the Leos regularly so that you can tell if any of them are not doing so well.

I don't want to sound like the harbinger of doom - co-housing CAN work - but not always. Problems may even start after many months or years of them tolerating each other. I know this from personal experience :-(

Why don't you purchase your viv and everything online if you don't want to make several trips to a rep store.


----------



## Manoona (Jun 28, 2009)

No probs! let us know how you get on...

Very true jools, always a good idea to have spares for just in cases, i always have a couple of faunariums ect lying around that can be used!


----------



## Shwa (Dec 26, 2010)

Is this the same for Crested Geckos as well?


----------



## sarah_lou (Sep 2, 2010)

you should be fine keeping them together  and ive bought my females off different people/places and mine get on fine (other than gloria) i just give the tank a good clean before introducing them to try to eliminate the smell of the other geckos...seems to work fine  just keep an eye on them as one of my girls gloria is a right mardy cow! and has decided to take a dislike to 2 of my girls so there housed together now and are leading a happy stress free life


----------

